# Help with tricks/style



## StrattonRider (Sep 16, 2012)

Hey, 
i recently got a friend to film me. It was my first time getting filmed and this is my second year riding. Can you guys give me some tips on how to ride/look better?

First filmed run - YouTube


----------



## Edge (Sep 30, 2012)

Grow some balls and get more speed.

You're losing balance too easily, and it would be much easier if you were going faster. And as long as you stay balanced, you won't be flailing your arms like crazy.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Not that I ride park...so take it for fwiw

less flapping da wings, pull your board up...basically get compact and you look alittle weak in the core but idk


----------



## Gdog42 (Nov 11, 2012)

What Edge said, perhaps. :dunno:

Besides that, you looked fine to me. You're progressing great for your 2nd season- already ahead of me in the park and this is my 6th season. Then again I've only been doing all-mountain the whole time. Great job!:eusa_clap:

If you're concerned about the way you look, the only thing I could probably recommend would be to wear a brightly colored jacket that looks good with your setup. You look fine though, so I wouldn't worry about it. :thumbsup:


----------



## StrattonRider (Sep 16, 2012)

Gdog42 said:


> What Edge said, perhaps. :dunno:
> 
> Besides that, you looked fine to me. You're progressing great for your 2nd season- already ahead of me in the park and this is my 6th season. Then again I've only been doing all-mountain the whole time. Great job!:eusa_clap:
> 
> If you're concerned about the way you look, the only thing I could probably recommend would be to wear a brightly colored jacket that looks good with your setup. You look fine though, so I wouldn't worry about it. :thumbsup:


it was really warm yesterday and my jacket was too insulated.


----------



## StrattonRider (Sep 16, 2012)

Edge said:


> Grow some balls and get more speed.
> 
> You're losing balance too easily, and it would be much easier if you were going faster. And as long as you stay balanced, you won't be flailing your arms like crazy.





wrathfuldeity said:


> Not that I ride park...so take it for fwiw
> 
> less flapping da wings, pull your board up...basically get compact and you look alittle weak in the core but idk


Thanks. i will try not to "flap my wings"  and go faster to stay balanced


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

wrathfuldeity said:


> ...basically get compact and you look a little weak in the core but idk


what i see is just beginner riding the park. Naturally you're going to flap, or do the Frankenstein when you're first in the park. As you keep working on it, make conscious effort to keep yourself from flapping. You'll also learn like, where you *need* to put your arms in order to help execute certain tricks (counter-rotations, etc.) and this will keep you from flapping. keep your core tight & engaged. Don't look down, always look at or beyond the end of the feature.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

also don't speed check on the ramps or so close to the approach ramp. dialing in the speed will come but deffinately start working on reducing your speed checks and the placement of them.

Keep at it and have fun!!!!


----------



## dubstatic (Jan 4, 2013)

to me it looks like you need to relax a bit more when you ride. bend you knees a little more when you land and try and be less stiff


----------



## StrattonRider (Sep 16, 2012)

slyder said:


> also don't speed check on the ramps or so close to the approach ramp. dialing in the speed will come but deffinately start working on reducing your speed checks and the placement of them.
> 
> Keep at it and have fun!!!!


thanks will do


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

Good stuff. Enjoyed the video.:eusa_clap:


----------



## ig88 (Jan 3, 2012)

StrattonRider said:


> Hey, i recently got a friend to film me. It was my first time getting filmed and this is my second year riding. Can you guys give me some tips on how to ride/look better?


Very good. You are just in your second year. You are just going to get better than that.


----------



## StrattonRider (Sep 16, 2012)

ig88 said:


> Very good. You are just in your second year. You are just going to get better than that.


thanks. i have had 15 days this year and i had 28 last year


----------



## zoom111 (Dec 14, 2010)

For a second season of riding I think you did great. I think the speed check thing was mentioned before, but once you get that dialed in you will be able to approach the features with more confidence and mental focus to keep from flapping your wings. Otherwise, good job ! and looking forward to your next video:thumbsup:


----------



## StrattonRider (Sep 16, 2012)

zoom111 said:


> For a second season of riding I think you did great. I think the speed check thing was mentioned before, but once you get that dialed in you will be able to approach the features with more confidence and mental focus to keep from flapping your wings. Otherwise, good job ! and looking forward to your next video:thumbsup:


i will try to get some good clips this season and put an edit together. i learned down rails so that opens up another ton of tricks to learn


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

I am only a few seasons in as well so take this with a grain of salt. 

I find that things like arms flaping are not the sickness but more of a symptom. For example the other day i noticed that i was getting one arm rotation to balance myself off of jumps. The issue isn't my arms it was that i wasn't perfectly flat based when i left the jump. I had a very slight edge set. After i corrected this i was able to get all of my grabs going.

As others have said you need to be much more compact. Keep your back straight but bend at the knees and at the pelvis. I had a hard time understanding when people told me to keep my back straight but get lower. Don't let your back bow but in the hip area you can bend. I like watching torstein videos as he is quite compact.

Good luck


----------



## Lifprasir (Jan 11, 2011)

Beeeend your kneeeeees when you jump or ollie onto the rail. You look stiff as hell.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

It seems you open your shoulders before ever feature and that is what is causing you to go squirrelly.


----------



## StrattonRider (Sep 16, 2012)

Justin said:


> I am only a few seasons in as well so take this with a grain of salt.
> 
> I find that things like arms flaping are not the sickness but more of a symptom. For example the other day i noticed that i was getting one arm rotation to balance myself off of jumps. The issue isn't my arms it was that i wasn't perfectly flat based when i left the jump. I had a very slight edge set. After i corrected this i was able to get all of my grabs going.
> 
> ...


ok i will try that next weekend. thanks


----------



## Edge (Sep 30, 2012)

Snowolf said:


> Actually, for his second year he is doing just fine and the speed he rode is appropriate. He cleared the knuckle on that first jump and landed well in the landing zone. Much more speed there and he would have overshot. His speed was well within reason for the boxes he hit and again, on that rainbow, much more speed and he would have launched off of the top of that thing. When making comments like this, try to keep in mind the experience level of the rider and understand that the key to become a better rider is to make steady progression at a pace that reduces the risk of injury....


Heh, I guess that makes sense, although being a younger chap my progression came in bursts of balls rather than a steady development  The only way I could keep my balance at first was to blitz it, probably not the best idea, and thinking back, definitely not the best advice, but hey, worked for me :laugh:


----------

